
Show HN: Uploadfiles.io – simple file sharing - rsbadger
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;uploadfiles.io" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;uploadfiles.io</a> - Actually launched just over a year ago, but recently revamped with lots of new features and a makeover, currently supporting ~5m monthly users.<p>Open to feedback and new feature requests.
======
billconan
is this site profitable?

~~~
rsbadger
yes

